

Internal Microsoft video lampoons Google Chrome - kirillzubovsky
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/internal-microsoft-video-lampoons-google-chrome/

======
mbillie1
As pointed out in the comments on the article: Google monetizing my web
behavior doesn't deprive me of money, and also makes my ad experience "more
positive" (less painful). It may also make me more likely to buy the products
being advertised, but that is in no sense a fault - if there's a great deal on
skis, or climbing gear, or something else I care about, I would far prefer to
know about that than to see an advertisement for a <some demographic group>
specific dating site.

------
H3g3m0n
Personally Google scares me, and it's getting worse with each Google I/O.

The concern for me is Google seems like they will 'win' the game of software
corporation. MS seem to be slowly tanking with little future in them unless
they tear down their basic business practices, they seem destined to become a
patent troll company. Their Windows 8 UI failure, mobile and tablets don't
seem to be going well. Apple have their stuff but Google have the data and the
backend and now they are basically placing themselves to do everything their
rivals do.

Google have huge amounts of data and it's all locked away. Like how they where
talking about user contributed Google maps on day1 keynote, they are asking
the community to give them data for their financial gain. They are very good
at using opensource to their advantage without giving anything that could
rival them, for example Android, it's built on Linux but has their framework
that basically makes it it's own OS. The dev is done in house so really the
openness is very one way. Much of the useful stuff is propitiatory gapps.
Everything is sold through the Google App store.

We have OpenStreet maps, why couldn't they have worked in with them? Or at
least make community contributed stuff under a CC license. OSM also did the
charity mapping stuff for disaster sites first, then Google came along and
fragmented things with their own clone.

A lot their new maps stuff seems to be work done using peoples phone pictures.

I worry about what will happen if we get a real Google AI. That's basically a
'you win the computers'. AI could do away with an economy (at least on the
individual level) and give us a utopia. Will Google at that point cease being
a corporation and do things like open up their data and algorithms for public
use and drop their tracking? Or will they keep their power, continue to slap
ads on everything which will be sold via some kind of fake virtual currency.

Maybe if we have AGI we could just have it to make open versions of
everything. Assuming we get AI other than from Google. Maybe their AI will be
instructed not to aid in the creation of other AIs. Or even see legislation
passed to required licensed AI creators with the AI already in existence
enforcing it.

Having said all that, I much, much, much prefer a Google world to a Microsoft
(sociopaths) or Apples (total control) ones.

